# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  رز بالسمك ..اممممم لعشاق السمك

## ملاك الناصره

السلام عليكم
هذي طريقة عمل رز بالسمك لذيذه مرررررررررررره
*1-تتبلين السمك من الليل ب(توابل السمك.ليمون.ملح.ثوم.فلفل بارد.*
*كركم.شوي زيت.)* 
** 

*2-تنقعين الرز نصف ساعه في ما ساخن* 

** 
*3-تسلقين الرز بماء وملح وليمون اسود وحبات هيل* 

** 
*4-تقلين السمك في زيت غزير نصف استواء*
** 
*5-تعملين كشنه للرز عباره عن بصل وطماط وفلفل بارد وشوي بقدونس* 
**  






*6-تضعين الرزفي صينية اللفرن*



**


*7-تضعين فوقه الكشنه(الحشو)*


**


*8- تضعين السمك فوقها*



**


*9- تدخلينها الفرن نصف ساعه*



**


*10-تخرجينها من الفرن وتزينينها بالبقدونس والبصل الاخضر المقطع* 


*صغار جدا*


**




*11-وهذا الصحن هديه مني لمن احبت ان تتذوق*


**



*وبالعافيــــــــــــه*

----------


## فرح

تسلم الايااادي خيتوو مـــــــــلاك
ع الطبخه من شكلها لذيييييييذه
يعطيك العاافيه ولاحرمنا جديدك 
اجمل الامنياااات لك بالتوفيق
فــــــــرح

----------


## ملاك الناصره

اختي فرح الله يسلمش غناتي ويعافيش ومن ذوقش يوم عجبتش ياقمر انتي ..اصلا انتي لو مو حلوه كان ماعجبتش الطبخه بس بما ان انتي حلوه وزي العسل صرتي تشوفي الاشياء كلها زيش ..تسلمي اختي فروحه على مرورش العطر ونورتي صفحتي

----------


## اسير الهوى

ياسلاااااااام سمك اخ جوعتونااااااااااااااااااااااا

خوش طبخة تسلم يدك..

بس الصورة مابينت خسارة..

يسلمووووووووووو

ياسر

----------


## سمراء

شكلها شهية
اكلتي المفضلة السمك
يسلموو ملاك ع الوصفة الحلوة
لا عدمنا من جديدك المتميز
دمتي بــــــــــــــــود
تحياتي .... سمراء

----------


## المهدوية

يا سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااام الريحة وصلتني للمخ

طباخة ماهرة الأخت الكريمة يسلمووووووووو
موتي وقتيلي السمك

تسلم إيدك على الطبخة الممتازة
وبانتظار المزييييييييييييد

تقبلي تحيتي

----------


## سيناريو

مقبوله الهديه عااااد مادورتي هديه غير السمج  
المره الجايه دوري هديه عدله وجيبيها
خخخخ بالعكس اني أحب السمج  خصوصا هالطبخه  شكلها مشهيه مررره
الله يقويش ملاكووووو وبانتظار جديدش

----------


## واحد فاضي

سمك ............سمك...............سمك.................  ...سمك

دوختي راي من الريحه خيتي 

أن قتيلي شي إسمه سمك 

تسلمي خيتي على الطبخه الجناااااااااااااااااان 

تحياتي

----------


## ملاك الناصره

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم اجمعين..
اخوي ياسر..الله يسلمك ومشكور على مرورك العطر ونورت صفحتي ومن ذوقك يوم عجبتك الطبخه ومادري لويش ماطلعت الصوره عندك؟؟مع انها تطلع عندي !!!! ع العموم تسلم اخوي على مرورك..

سمراء..تسلمي غناتي على مرورش الكريم والله يسلمش ويحفظش يارب بحق محمد وال محمد..

مهدويه..عليش بالعافيه حبابه والله يسلمش ويعافيش وعلى فكره من قال لش اني طباخه ماهره وضحك عليش ؟؟!!اني طباخه فاشله درجه اولى وفاشله مره بعد ..ع العموم تسلمي غناتي على مرورش الكريم ياقمر انتي..

سيناريو الحلوه.. اني عناد فيش حاطه سمك اعرفش تحبيه وحطيتها علشان تشتهي ويسيل لعابش وتقومي غصب عليش وتتطبخي ..ههههههههه امزح غناتي وياش مو تزعلي..وزي ما انتي تحبي المسمك هو بعد يحبش ياقمر ..وعليش بالعافيه حبابه ..

اخوي واحد فاضي ..مشكور على مرورك الكريم ومن ذوقك ان الطبخه عجبتك ودام انك تحب السمك خلاص مره ثانيه ماراح احط طبخات غير السمك  :embarrest:  :embarrest: وعليك بالعافيه والله يسلمك يارب..


تقبلوا تحياتي ومشكورين على تواجدكم بالصفحه ..اختكم الصغيروونه ملاكوو

----------


## همسات وله

يسلمو حبيبتي 
الله يعطيك العافيه 
تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق 
خيتك همسااااااااات وله :rolleyes:

----------


## ملاك الناصره

> يسلمو حبيبتي 
> الله يعطيك العافيه 
> تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق 
> خيتك همسااااااااات وله



الله يسلمش حبيبتي ويعافيش يارب وتسلمي ع المرور ..تحياتي اختش ملاكوو

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

بإنتظار جديدك ..

كل المودة

----------


## ملاك الناصره

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..
> 
> بإنتظار جديدك ..
> 
> كل المودة



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته...مشكور اخوي شبكة الناصرة على المرور نورت صفحتي بوجودك ..والله يعافيك يارب..تقبل تحياتي ملاكوو

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*مشكوووورة خيوووه ملاك الناصره* 
*عالطريقه الحلوووة* 
*وبأنتظار جديدك* 

*تحياتــــــي*

----------


## ملاك الناصره

> *مشكوووورة خيوووه ملاك الناصره* 
> 
> *عالطريقه الحلوووة* 
> *وبأنتظار جديدك*  
> 
> *تحياتــــــي*



العفو غناتي ومشكوره ع المرور اللطيف بالصفحه نورتيها بوجودش ..تحياتي ملاكوو

----------


## علويه و أفتخر

واااااااااااااو روعه تسلم الأيادي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تسلم الايااادي خيتو ملاك على هيك وصفه شهيه..*
*الله يعطيج العااافيه..*
*لاعدمنا جديدج الحلوو..*
*تحيااتي..*

----------


## كياني حبك

يعطيك العااافيه
وبالعافيه عليكم






دمتي بود

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

امممممممممممممم طبق راااائعه جدااا
تسلمين غناتي على هيك سمك لذيذ...

موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بود...

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

o*Oo

كلش حلو

يسلمووووووو

دمتي موفقه لكل خير 

لاعدمنا من جديدك

O*o

----------


## صفآء الروح

*يسلمو خيتو ملاك الناصرة على الطبق*
*الله يسلم دياتك*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*ربي ما يحرمني من جديدك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## النظره البريئه

يسلمو
يعطيك العافيه
بانتظار الجديد

----------


## ورده محمديه

*شكله شهي* 
*تسلم يمناكِ* 
*موفقه ..وعساكِ على القوه*

----------


## حلم الورد

يسلموا حبيبتي على هيك صنف سال اللعاب ههههههههههههههههم شيئ فوق الخيال

----------


## king of love

طالع روووووووووووعه

----------

